# getting your own back...



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

just got a text message from a friend....

'I used to hate weddings, all the old gitts would poke me and say ''you'll be next...''.
They cut that shit out when I started doing the same to them at funerals...

Sno... Â ;D


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Day made.... thank you!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

;D ;D ;D ;D

Brilliant.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought yopu could get your own back if you pissed into the wind.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

getting your own back....isnt that known as snowballing?? Yuck!!!


----------

